# Will the Grizzlies make the playoffs this season?



## Basel

Last season, they really looked like they could make the playoffs before faltering near the end. For a young team like this, though, their confidence has to be high. 

I think Gay/Gasol will only get better (especially after the World Championships this year). Mayo is also going to have his best season, in my opinion, to date. And with Tony Allen on board, it helps them out defensively on the perimeter. I'm curious as to whether Henry and Vasquez get playing time (if they get signed). And I think the biggest question mark is Hasheem Thabeet. I didn't get to watch him in the summer league so I don't know if he's improved upon last season or not, but if he can be a force defensively for them, it'll be a great boost.


----------



## Luke

If Hasheem doesn't play like a complete bust and the young guys continue improving I could see it happening.


----------



## JonMatrix

I think it's definitely possible. Phoenix probably won't make the playoffs this season after losing Amare, which opens a spot for somebody else to take. This could be the Grizzlies or a couple other teams:

Phoenix - Even though Nash will keep them in the race, they only made it last year because Amare played the best basketball of his career in the second half of the season.

Houston - They will probably be the biggest threat to you guys making the playoffs due to their depth. They were in the race like Memphis was for most of the year, and that was with a bunch of injuries, including no Yao for the whole season. Brooks has emerged as one of the better scoring point guards in the league and Ariza is capable of being a 20/5/5 player when his shot is falling (the first half of the season), but he isn't much of a shooter. They are hoping rookie Patrick Patterson can replace what they lost in Carl Landry (traded for Kevin Martin). Kevin Martin is one of the best scorers in the league. Battier is still a top defender in the NBA.

LA Clippers - Once again, on paper the Clippers have a playoff roster. However, it's the Clippers. Baron Davis is still capable of being a beast when he is playing games that matter. Chris Kaman is a top center in the league. Blake Griffen will finally be healthy. Eric Gorden is good young SG.

Memphis - The biggest weakness last season was probably depth, and it probably still is depth. I liked the Xavier Henry pick, although this contract dispute really baffles me. Hopefully he gets signed, since he will probably be most of the bench scoring this season. Tony Allen adds toughness and defense. 

There is a lot of talent on the bench..very young and very unproven talent on the bench, Thabeet, Arthur, Vasquez, Henry, and Dominique Jones will all probably get a chance to earn a rotation spot at some point in camp. Whoever gets it needs to perform so that Mayo, Gay, Randolph, and Gasol don't have to play 39 minutes a game since they clearly wore out after the All Star break last year.


----------



## Floods

They're on the right track, but are they really better than 7 other teams out West? I don't think so.


----------



## thaKEAF

Nope.


----------



## RollWithEm

Here are the definite Western Conference playoff teams (assuming everyone stays relatively healthy) as I see them:

Lakers
Mavericks
Blazers
Rockets
Thunder
Nuggets

The Grizzlies will be right in the mix in that next tier with the Spurs, Jazz, Suns, and Hornets. If I had to choose right now, I would pick the Jazz and Spurs from that group. I wouldn't be surprised if the Grizz edged one of those teams, though. I'll be pulling for them. They are a lot of fun to watch. Must see on League Pass.


----------



## rocketeer

VanillaPrice said:


> If Hasheem doesn't play like a complete bust and the young guys continue improving I could see it happening.


i can't see it happening unless they have basically perfect health while a few teams above them have tons of injuries.

they aren't going to be a better team than the lakers, rockets, blazers, spurs, thunder, jazz, nuggets, or mavs if those teams are healthy at all. that puts playoffs out of the question. and with chris paul back, i doubt they are better than the hornets. the suns also should be right there, likely ahead of memphis.


----------



## RollWithEm

To make the playoffs the Grizzlies will need to get some sort of meaningful production out of Thabeet as well as some sort of consistent bench scoring. I watched a lot of Boston basketball right before Allen and Garnett got there. You do not want to be in a position where Tony Allen is your top scoring threat off the bench. Sam Young and Acie Law are going to have to bring it this year.


----------



## Zuca

I know it's just preseason, but we are playing very well!


----------



## Bogg

RollWithEm said:


> To make the playoffs the Grizzlies will need to get some sort of meaningful production out of Thabeet as well as some sort of consistent bench scoring. I watched a lot of Boston basketball right before Allen and Garnett got there. You do not want to be in a position where Tony Allen is your top scoring threat off the bench. Sam Young and Acie Law are going to have to bring it this year.


Speaking of Tony Allen, O.J. Mayo needs to learn to run the point as a combo guard so Tony can focus on defense and finishing at the rim when the defense loses track of him. He's absolutely awful if you ask him to do too much, but he's a major asset if you limit his responsibility to defense and finishing. The worst thing Memphis could do is ask him to be the scoring leader of the second unit.


----------



## hroz

Outside chance.

Problem is apart from T-Wolves and Warriors (and Nuggets if Carmelo goes) everyone in the West expects to make the playoffs this year.


----------



## RollWithEm

hroz said:


> Problem is apart from T-Wolves and Warriors (and Nuggets if Carmelo goes) everyone in the West expects to make the playoffs this year.


If they just took the best 16 teams (instead of 8 from each conference), that might even be possible.


----------



## Zuca

Heisley frustrated with Grizzlies slow start:

http://www.realgm.com/src_wiretap_a.../grizzlies_slow_start_has_heisley_frustrated/


----------



## Basel

Bump?


----------



## HB

thaKEAF said:


> Nope.


JOKER!!!!


----------



## thaKEAF

:yep: I take it all back Mr. Heisley.


----------



## kbdullah

Well to be fair, the Jazz trading Deron Williams had a lot to do w/ Memphis making the postseason. Although they are proving they are better than some of the teams ahead of them in the standings.


----------



## hroz

RollWithEm said:


> If they just took the best 16 teams (instead of 8 from each conference), that might even be possible.


Well every team but the Warriors T-Wolves Kings Clippers(massive injury run) would have made the 8 out EAST.

BUT: Obviously not the top 16 teams.


----------



## RollWithEm

hroz said:


> Well every team but the Warriors T-Wolves Kings Clippers(massive injury run) would have made the 8 out EAST.
> 
> BUT: Obviously not the top 16 teams.


Top 16 match-ups would've looked like this:

(1) Chicago Bulls
(16) Philadelphia 76ers

(8) Orlando Magic
(9) Denver Nuggets

(4) LA Lakers
(13) Atlanta Hawks

(5) Dallas Mavericks
(12) Memphis Grizzlies

(3) Miami Heat
(14) Houston Rockets

(6) Boston Celtics
(11) New Orleans Hornets

(7) Oklahoma City Thunder
(10) Portland Trailblazers

(2) San Antonio Spurs
(15) New York Knicks

The Rockets were the only real snub this year. Knicks would've been a mere tune-up for the Spurs instead of an actual threat to beat them like Memphis has been. Bulls/76ers would've been fantastic. Dallas/Memphis, Boston/New Orleans, and OKC/Portland would have all been great series, as well.


----------

